# my opening day buck



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Well a little twist for the opener this year my wife was suppose to have 

this baby on Wed 30th well woke up to go hunting and she said she wasnt

feeling good. I thought not now but ya gota do what ya gota do, so I took 

her to the hospital and at 9:30 this buck was born I guess that you can say 

its a spike.

Mark


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't worry Ranger, there will be other hunting days but experiences like bringing a little one into the world don't come around everyday. Congratulations to a proud papa. It looks like you have yourself a hunting buddy in a few years.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Congrats man, soon you will have one to take with you on opening day.....


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

No doubt ....congrats....there is nothing better in this world worth giving up a day of hunting for!!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on the new Buck
Just think it wont be long and He'll be chasin the does
Great Pic 
geowol


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats on the nice buck! Beware the grunt calls though....LOL!!!!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Enjoy 'em while they're fawns. They turn into ornery ol' bucks in a big hurry. And they eat a lot and are hard to train to leave their trail mix in the right place.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Congratz on the young buck!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Look on the brightside...He owes You an opening day hunt for the rest of Your lives together.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll just say this-- If I vote on the best buck taken this season you will have my vote hands down. Maybe we need to award two prizes this year! Congrats to you and your family.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I want to thank all of you for the 

great compliments on the boy, since 

Ive been in this board I have seen 

nothing but class people.

thanks Mark and Justin


----------

